# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  TCP принтер на терминальном сервере

## fakeyou

Подскажите с такой вещью

Есть необходимость установить принтер на сервере Windows 2008 r2, из служб на сервере ничего кроме rdp не установленно
Сервер имеет внешний IP
Принтер подключен по сети имеет свой IP закрытой сети типа: 192.168.1.
У текущей сети есть внешний IP, конфигурируется она на дебиане.

Т.е для выхода принтеру необходимо пройти через дебиан, найти сервак и там себя опубликовать. Серваку же необходимо найти текущий принтер и дать доступ всем пользователям на данном сервере.

Кто то сталкивался с подобной архитектурой?

----------


## fakeyou

:good:

----------

